# Schutzhund, 1936 style.



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Came across this video, and thought it was really cool. The times sure have changed!


http://youtu.be/NsBi0PehfAM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

beer at the end!! the time doesn't change


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes! And something to learn here too. I didn't know that technique training to avoid bicycles.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Very cool...thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

What I find sad is that modern day schH is nothing like that. This video had more of a modern KNPV feel to me, with the different jumps, protection exercises and so on.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

why do you find it "sad"? I mean the video is nice for nostalgia, but there isn't anything in there I really find appealing. My dogs can do a palisade too, just because it's not in a trial doesn't mean we don't do it. Dogs jumping jumps and using their feet, biting and coming off and biting and coming off, so they do a broad jump a couple times. What does that prove? I rarely do one, but they can certainly do one. I've never had a dog that does a meter jump well NOT be able to do a palisade or broad jump rather easily.

Yeah ipo is watered down so some say. The dogs that are performing at a low level are performing better than anything I saw in that video, and dogs that get paper titles, well what is making them do a palisade or jump 2 jumps in a row going to prove? They probably didn't do any in the first place to get their title  You can add as many as you want, someone somewhere will still pass them for a price.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

crackem said:


> why do you find it "sad"? I mean the video is nice for nostalgia, but there isn't anything in there I really find appealing. My dogs can do a palisade too, just because it's not in a trial doesn't mean we don't do it. Dogs jumping jumps and using their feet, biting and coming off and biting and coming off, so they do a broad jump a couple times. What does that prove? I rarely do one, but they can certainly do one. I've never had a dog that does a meter jump well NOT be able to do a palisade or broad jump rather easily.
> 
> Yeah ipo is watered down so some say. The dogs that are performing at a low level are performing better than anything I saw in that video, and dogs that get paper titles, well what is making them do a palisade or jump 2 jumps in a row going to prove? They probably didn't do any in the first place to get their title  You can add as many as you want, someone somewhere will still pass them for a price.


 
We must have watched different videos. I saw dogs falling off bites not simply "coming off". Yes there is a difference. They didn't use the same materials we do now. I saw helpers actually resisting dogs not just skipping down the field waiting for a grip. I saw gun fire during the protection and dogs getting whipped not love taps with a pillow (okay love taps is a stretch but still). 

I can sit here all day and say my dog can take on a 1,000 man army but doesn't. It's all just empty words. 

IPO is watered down. No doubt about it. You think the low level dogs perform better now? You can't accurately make that claim since they were not being evaluated the same and training techniques have come a long way.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> What I find sad is that modern day schH is nothing like that. This video had more of a modern KNPV feel to me, with the different jumps, protection exercises and so on.


I agree, modern schutzhund is very different now. But I did find it neat how the helpers have a body suit on and are the ones shooting a gun while the dog is biting. Definitely replicated real life work. I also think the variety of jumps was cool and scaling the wall.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I see dogs fall off too, it's not impressive. Jute and burlap has been around forever. I saw a lot of spinning, didn't see much "resisting" Gun fire, ohhhh scary, nerve bag mals stay on bites with gun fire all the time. being on a bite can be very cathartic for dogs, even **** bags, they can ignore a lot while doing it. If you need to whip a dog to find out what it has, you're doing it wrong. I've whipped plenty of dogs, not because I needed to test it out. I know how they'd react long before it was done.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Compared to other notable things that were happening then, I'd say it is less modernized then most. Very cool video to watch. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my N860


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

think i saw a couple nazi party members in there too. enjoyed seeing them in suits back then.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I find the culture and atmosphere of the training more interesting than critiquing the dogs themselves. I like the group stuff.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

Nifty nice find


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That was so much fun to watch. I especially enjoyed seeing what the dogs actually looked like while in action, given that most of what we get to see from back then are still pictures.


----------

